# 2013 Rear Brake Rotor Wear



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have the same issue. Though I was using the cheapest Rock Auto Rotors (don't suggest that). I replaced them with Wagner rotors (with their E-Coat, P.N: BD180440E) and less than a year later they are looking similar to your pictures. I also cleaned the slides when I replaced the rotors, not happy about the Wagner rotors right now. Fronts are originals and look so much better (no rust on pad contact points and no pitting). 107,100 km on the car, 2013 as well. 
Which rotors are you using? and whats the warranty on them? I live in an area where they use alot of salt in the winters.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I live in Canada as well. Currently I have the GM part 23118283 on the rears. The fronts were also replaced two years ago with GM part 88878113. I assume that they carry the one-year GM warranty on them (someone correct me if I am wrong), unfortunately I am too late for that anyways. For the pads I am using 19288004. When I had them replaced two years ago one of the calipers on the rear seized up. They charged me over $1300 for the entire job. 

They called me just a little while ago and it turns out the slide pins are not seized up; the rust that built up on the brakes are preventing the pads from making contact with the rotors. They will be able to trim the rust off (since the rust was no deep enough yet). The front ones are supposedly starting to do the same thing, so they are going to be serviced as well. They are charging me $480 (before tax).

I asked why my rotors keep rusting and their answer 'because I do not drive the car enough'. This baffles me because my '94 Mustang has four discs on it and they were changed in 2011, since then I have put about 30k miles (50k km) on them and they are still in extremely good shape with no rust on the surface. Those rotors also have a few Canadian winters on them as well (before I bought the Cruze). I put less miles on it so according to their logic those rotors should be extremely rusted.

Their only solution is the next time I get brakes get powder coated ones, oh and drive the car more. My advice is avoid the OEM rotors, they are bad news (at least in Canada).

In case anyone is wondering I looked at my receipt from 2011 (when the Mustang was done). It said that I have BDR 54011 on the front (apparently those are Duralast rotors) and BRR 55 on the back (which appear to be OEM Motorcraft). So I guess Ford and Duralast make really good rotors.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I am surprised your replacement GM ones rusted so fast, thought mine rusted quickly due to them being aftermarket. I was considering AC Delco 18A2956 Professional series but now I am a bit hesitant. Why and how have my fronts lasted 5+ yrs with 107,xxx km on them with no rust on the contact areas?
Maybe Ford uses a different alloy on their rotors ( or at least used to). 
I will probably return the Wagner rotors (still under warranty) on my car and hope they last longer.


----------

